# Employment Application ???



## Shaggy (Aug 9, 2011)

I just signed my first list and got the application package. I'm curious if I need to put I was stopped, over ten years ago by a police officer for taking down street signs. The Officer was pretty understanding as he realized I was with a group of exchange students from Europe nad they wanted some American street name signs. I know he took everything from and took my name down, but nothing ever happenned and I never heard anything again. Should I put this on my application?
Thanks


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This book is for kids K-3. You should read it. You can buy it on Amazon for about 8 bucks

View attachment 2617


Here's the scoop "shaggy." If you move forward in the process they will conduct a background investigation on you. They will check every town you've lived in to see if you have any record of you having any kind of police contact. They will already have the answers when they ask you and if you lie to them they'll call you out on it and throw your packet in the shredder. All BI investigators vary, but it's safe to say that telling the truth is the ONLY option.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm pretty sure the application asks about convictions and or if you have ever been charged with a crime. If you were not formally charged, did not receive any paperwork on the matter and never went to court on the matter then don't waste the BI time by listing a simple encounter with a police officer.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> Just be carefull if you go for your interview and they ask you to step inside the "special door"...


Or stand on the plastic


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If you even have to ask that question, I don't want you for a partner.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

You should go to your oral board interview with camouflage clothes, hat and knife strapped to your belt. Tell them your there to kill criminals.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been asked many different questions, many different ways in oral boards and on applications regarding any _*interactions*_ with police. I would say, lay it all on the line because if it comes up and you weren't the one to bring it up, you are going to be bounced anyhow.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> I was with a group of exchange students from Europe nad they wanted some American street name signs.


You should have just gone to the flea market. (skip to about 2:35)


----------

